# cork vs foam handles



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

Is foam or cork handles better?? 
I mainly have been a bass fisherman. All my rods have cork handles. I'm going to try my hand at drift fishing for channels this years. I have catfished before but not used rod holders.

Does one kind hold up better? 
Does one get sliker than the other?
Does one hold better in rod holders?
Is one harder to get out of rod holders? 

Sorry for all the question at once , but cabin fever is getting pretty bad.


----------



## ztmdodge (May 10, 2013)

I definitely find that the cork handles hold up better for catfishing. The foam over time harder and slicken when they get dirty. The foam also is a pain when it is raining. As far as with the rod holders I'm not sure because I have only used cork rods with my rod holders but I have never had a problem with the cork. Overall I think you will be a lot more happy with the cork handles for catfishing. Everyone I fish with definitely does.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

ZTM nailed it exactly, we all tournament fish and hardly anyone is using foam handles. What lake are gonna be fishing maybe I could shed some help for you

Salmonid


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks for the replys. I'm mainly going to Eastfork lake. I'm also wanting to try it on a couple of trolling motor only lakes.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I always prefer cork handles. But I do not think they would last long used in rod holders (like at the James river) Big fish would break the cork before you could get the rods.

Mine hold up well and when washing isn't enough I will emory cloth the cork gently and make them pretty again.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

The same company that makes Reel Grips also makes a Rod Grip. It slids up over the rod handle. I have one on one of my cork handles but see no reason why it would not just a easily work on a foam handle. It works great when wet and although I have not used it in a rod holder, it should give some protestion to the origional rod handle.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Cork for casting and foam for trolling in holders.


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

Leeabu is this what you used? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

No. This is what I used: http://www.reelgrip.com/category/products/rodgrip/
Made in Ohio.


----------

